# Witch's Cauldron as a Candy Holder



## Skiddy (Oct 8, 2012)

If you want to see a video of the finished product, here is the link Witch's Cauldron

This started because my wife couldn't find a big enough cauldron.

I started with a yoga ball for 6' to 6' 11" people. I then used pool noodles to create the bottom and top rings. Four layers of fiberglass and a ton of resin later, the cauldron took shape. Paint and 2 dollar store door knockers later and it was ready to go.


----------



## Skiddy (Oct 8, 2012)

Now for the real work. I grabbed an old candy bowl from years past for the cauldron to sit on and to hold the dry ice.

I cut a circle of foam board as a base and used the tutorials on the forum to create the coals from great stuff.

Next I took a plastic bucket and mounted a computer fan to move the fog.










Since I didn't put a bottom on the cauldron it is easy to setup. I simply put the base with orange Christmas lights on the ground. Next is the old candy bowl. Then the dry ice goes in. The upside down bucket is next, then the bowl that actually holds the candy. Cauldron goes on and a blue cfl fixture goes in. Plug it in and fill with candy.

I left enough room between the top of the cauldron and the candy bowl so you cannot see the candy, you just have to reach in through the blue fog. This also leaves enough room for the witch (my wife) to stir the cauldron.

I am finishing up an 10' tall tripod with chains to create a suspended cauldron effect. Once all of the paint is dry, I will add some more pictures to this thread.

-Skiddy


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

I'd like to see a video or pics of the finished product since I'm not sure I understand how it all goes together


----------

